# When will the Government Look After ME?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Most of us are the AVERAGE GUY/GAL, we get up every damn day and go to work, pay our taxes and provide for ourselves.

I would say that the majority of the Federal Government discussions/laws/policy/funds etc are geared toward the poor, illegals, and those in foreign countries.

When will the government look after US?

I believe the answer is; NOT UNTIL WE DEMAND IT!

What say you?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Most of us are the AVERAGE GUY/GAL, we get up every damn day and go to work, pay our taxes and provide for ourselves.
> 
> I would say that the majority of the Federal Government discussions/laws/policy/funds etc are geared toward the poor, illegals, and those in foreign countries.
> 
> ...


Brother @The Resister, please answer this. I love @Slippy, but I am at my saturation point and am about to watch some stupid horror flick on Netflix. Slippy is one of us and will be receptive. Well, he's almost one of us. He is more pike and less forgiveness. Other than that....


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

When they all stop acting like children and work together to get things done like they used to. 
But this is now the "me" society so that won't happen.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ain't going to happen til we figure out how to vote.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Turns out I am watching some movie about the young Hans Solo. So far, it is entertaining.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Ain't going to happen til we figure out how to vote.


Hell, even the dead seem to know how to vote.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The gubbamint only wants two things from 'our kind': Our money and our compliance.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It will not happen @Slippy unless you can put a few heads of politicans and bureaucrats on Some Slippy Pikes and hold the remanders feet to the fire. They have to have some level of fear of retaliation by citizens at the ballot box or other wise to do the right thing. Otherwise follow the money.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Ain't going to happen til we figure out how to vote.


We know how to vote, now it's time we show them we mean business and use something else to vote with, with a little more bark .


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Most of us are the AVERAGE GUY/GAL, we get up every damn day and go to work, pay our taxes and provide for ourselves.
> 
> I would say that the majority of the Federal Government discussions/laws/policy/funds etc are geared toward the poor, illegals, and those in foreign countries.
> 
> ...


Denton gave me a near impossible task. I have to tell you things you don't want to hear.

Government, but its very nature, is about control. In order to stay in control they need dependent classes. The way it is right now, the posterity of the founding fathers is *THE* minority in this country. Notice how I bolded that word to bring special interest to it. Whites in this country aren't even reproducing. With each new generation we become less and less of the population. If you're white AND Christian, most other demographics (that is anyone other than white Christians) has a political grudge against you.

When you add up the Hispanic vote, the black vote, and the gay vote (LGBT) along with Muslims, Socialists, and Communists, we don't have the numbers to make the politicians want to do anything for us. We can make all the demands, but our country is being flooded - especially in bigger cities with people who look at our government like it's Santa Claus and the politicians get their vote in return.

*In my opinion*, I don't demand anything from the government except that they respect our God given, inherent, natural, *unalienable* Rights because our vote only counts to keep the worse of two evils out of office. The government needs us; we don't need the government. The more we do to become independent, self sufficient, self reliant. and a part of a community that avoids the government, the faster that government will consume itself. I became a prepper to be able to buy, sell, trade, barter in general with those who think like I do. If our wealth is in what we produce and we trade among each other, we avoid taxes. We have the ability to become a separate community and let the masses eat each other alive while we prosper.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is how government plans on taking care of you @Slippy. Same for most of us.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I love my country, but I don't trust my government.

Politians are human and most are too easily corrupted chasing the soundbite and vote.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> We know how to vote, now it's time we show them we mean business and use something else to vote with, with a little more bark .


Yes. Antifa style.

As I've said before, we need to say, "Not on my watch!"
Problem is that there are not enough of us to count, nowadays. Too many people wanting something.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Denton gave me a near impossible task. I have to tell you things you don't want to hear.
> 
> Government, but its very nature, is about control. In order to stay in control they need dependent classes. The way it is right now, the posterity of the founding fathers is *THE* minority in this country. Notice how I bolded that word to bring special interest to it. Whites in this country aren't even reproducing. With each new generation we become less and less of the population. If you're white AND Christian, most other demographics (that is anyone other than white Christians) has a political grudge against you.
> 
> ...


Not an impossible task, as you proved.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, Solo is the best of the Star Wars movies. I really enjoyed it. Better than the others. No New Age B.S., a lot of action and a lot of humor.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The Resister said:


> Denton gave me a near impossible task. I have to tell you things you don't want to hear.
> 
> Government, but its very nature, is about control. In order to stay in control they need dependent classes. The way it is right now, the posterity of the founding fathers is *THE* minority in this country. Notice how I bolded that word to bring special interest to it. Whites in this country aren't even reproducing. With each new generation we become less and less of the population. If you're white AND Christian, most other demographics (that is anyone other than white Christians) has a political grudge against you.
> 
> ...


I think you are operating under a false hope. You are assuming that the government is going to allow you to be independent and self sustaining. With the surveillance state operating at full steam, it is impossible to fly under the radar today. The government can tax and confiscate your land, confiscate your supplies and equipment, and most importantly take away your firearms.

Up until now the government has been operating under a thin veneer of appearing to adhere to the law. But lately government has started to openly operate without regard to law. Red flag laws allow confiscation without due process. They can take your land in numerous ways or simply restrict your usage thru regulation. Obama enacted regulations that allow them to confiscate your supplies and equipment on the flimsiest of excuses. And we are all well aware of the now-normal two tiered justice system. And DOJ and FBI just simply ignore oversight.

It's just a matter of time, a short time, until we are all firmly under government control. First they will outlaw all firearms. Then outlaw private ownership of precious metals. Last we will be forced into a cashless system......... then we will be truely f-ked.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Most of us are the AVERAGE GUY/GAL, we get up every damn day and go to work, pay our taxes and provide for ourselves.
> 
> I would say that the majority of the Federal Government discussions/laws/policy/funds etc are geared toward the poor, illegals, and those in foreign countries.
> 
> ...


Think of it this way...How much attention do you pay the wheel that works and makes no noise? They will never represent you, but they ill represent fools on the frindge that keep alive those rights you need. The BS presses right to speech, even though they spew garbage. The religious belief to hate America and infidels, which will cover your religion that loves everyone but hates the sin. And the number one good thing about them is....it keeps enough people on alert at thier ignorance that they understand our need to keep guns to be able to kill those fools should they decide to act like we think they would unchecked. Trump has been great for gun ownership, cause now the left wants guns as much as we do.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I think you are operating under a false hope. You are assuming that the government is going to allow you to be independent and self sustaining. With the surveillance state operating at full steam, it is impossible to fly under the radar today. The government can tax and confiscate your land, confiscate your supplies and equipment, and most importantly take away your firearms.
> 
> Up until now the government has been operating under a thin veneer of appearing to adhere to the law. But lately government has started to openly operate without regard to law. Red flag laws allow confiscation without due process. They can take your land in numerous ways or simply restrict your usage thru regulation. Obama enacted regulations that allow them to confiscate your supplies and equipment on the flimsiest of excuses. And we are all well aware of the now-normal two tiered justice system. And DOJ and FBI just simply ignore oversight.
> 
> It's just a matter of time, a short time, until we are all firmly under government control. First they will outlaw all firearms. Then outlaw private ownership of precious metals. Last we will be forced into a cashless system......... then we will be truely f-ked.


Oh so true. This is hitting the nail squarely on the head.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never will. The plan now is to take all you paid into medicare over the years and give it to others. So you will have to start all over None of what you paid will count in any way. Watch you will see how they pull this off. All property and saving will be taken for health care as you age. OF course that is not how they will spend it in the end.
You vote counts less each year as more undocumented voters show up at the polls and other vote many times.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I always believed that the Framers should have created the Constitution and the Bil of Rights, and then _*disbanded*_. Why do we need +200 years of more laws and directives created by millionaires who have never walked beside us? We need the army, but unlike most banana republics, our forces are assembled from honest dependable people who wish to protect their country.

As far as "the government" goes, I think it has outlived its use.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The government is not, nor has it ever been, your friend. it only seeks to control you, not take care of you. We have strayed from the principle of the founding documents to varying degrees throughout our history, but never so much as we have now. We will either fight the coming wave of tyranny or succumb to it. In either case, time, not measured in decades, but rather months or years, is growing short.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Think of it this way...How much attention do you pay the wheel that works and makes no noise? They will never represent you, but they ill represent fools on the frindge that keep alive those rights you need. The BS presses right to speech, even though they spew garbage. The religious belief to hate America and infidels, which will cover your religion that loves everyone but hates the sin. And the number one good thing about them is....it keeps enough people on alert at thier ignorance that they understand our need to keep guns to be able to kill those fools should they decide to act like we think they would unchecked. Trump has been great for gun ownership, cause now the left wants guns as much as we do.


I vote for the off man..... you might hit a point i care for...mainly I care for your failure.....so I vote....and I wait......I wait.

when its time to war... well....welcome to my world.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> I think you are operating under a false hope. You are assuming that the government is going to allow you to be independent and self sustaining. With the surveillance state operating at full steam, it is impossible to fly under the radar today. The government can tax and confiscate your land, confiscate your supplies and equipment, and most importantly take away your firearms.
> 
> Up until now the government has been operating under a thin veneer of appearing to adhere to the law. But lately government has started to openly operate without regard to law. Red flag laws allow confiscation without due process. They can take your land in numerous ways or simply restrict your usage thru regulation. Obama enacted regulations that allow them to confiscate your supplies and equipment on the flimsiest of excuses. And we are all well aware of the now-normal two tiered justice system. And DOJ and FBI just simply ignore oversight.
> 
> It's just a matter of time, a short time, until we are all firmly under government control. First they will outlaw all firearms. Then outlaw private ownership of precious metals. Last we will be forced into a cashless system......... then we will be truely f-ked.


I think you make a truly valid point. I went on a local site in my area called The Outdoors Trader and tried to make a case in favor of gun shows (as many in my area were complaining about the shows and urging others not to go.) The anti-gun show people trolled the thread so badly, a moderator removed the entire thread.

The above point is that most people prefer the Internet over going out and meeting others of like mind and doing business face to face. The consequences are that even if you avoid the Form 4473 when you buy a firearm on the Internet, there is a permanent record of the transaction via modern computer technology. For those who don't know how it works, people advertise weapons. It's much like Craigslist. If you're interested, you meet face to face and you prove to the seller that you are resident and let them know you can legally own weapons, and it's a done deal.

In reality, there is a permanent record of the seller's ad and, consequently, their identity. A potential buyer contacts the seller and there is a permanent record of that individual. So, if you use your debit card or if you do your business on the Internet, you have left the old equivalent of a paper trail. For that reason, trade shows like prepper shows, gun shows, flea markets, and word of mouth contacts with fellow preppers is much safer than relying on technology. Deal in cash so there is less risk. To illustrate how intrusive this technology is I was forced to sell a Bronco some time back. So, I took a picture of the Bronco and posted it. I even thought that by registering on that site using a different board name I'd be anonymous. However, I have my own stalker and just by a picture of my house posted on the Internet, that guy was able to put a street address to it and he posted all my personal info onto other sites. How did he even figure out I was on that site? If hackers can follow you with that much ease, then all you do on the Net *IS* being monitored.

Yes, we are in a different world that people would have imagined only half a century ago. I get into a lot of controversies because we have two separate and distinct governments working in the United States and we find ourselves wanting to employ the government to look after our best interests when, in fact, the government is happy to oblige because it creates a legal precedent whereby government can exercise control over us for having petitioned the government to do something we could have done for ourselves.

I'll make two points, however. Necessity is the mother of invention. So, while it looks bleak and the technology along with the massive ability of the technology to monitor us 24 / 7 / 365, there will always be people working around that technology. My second point comes from former SEAL Team Six Commander Richard Marchenko whose philosophy was that we might not be able to defeat the technology, but we can always out think the men who monitor that technology. His book Rogue Warrior is highly recommended.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Never. The government will never and has never look after me, nor am I ever planning on them doing so.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't want the government to do a damned thing beyond what it is supposed to do.

I want the American people to learn the enumerated powers of the Congress and the President. Demand that they do those things and nothing more. To my feeble mind, anything else is treason against the constitution.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Most of us are the AVERAGE GUY/GAL, we get up every damn day and go to work, pay our taxes and provide for ourselves.
> 
> I would say that the majority of the Federal Government discussions/laws/policy/funds etc are geared toward the poor, illegals, and those in foreign countries.
> 
> ...


Slippy my friend I know you ask this in jest. Because I know you know the answer is simple. The government is already more than willing to "look after you". All you have to do is give the Liberals your Rights, your vote and your brain and you'll be "taken care of".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Slippy my friend I know you ask this in jest. Because I know you know the answer is simple. The government is already more than willing to "look after you". All you have to do is give the Liberals your Rights, your vote and your brain and you'll be "taken care of".


You are right Sasq my boy!

But I was hoping that by looking after US, that our elected officials will look after us by reducing taxes, reducing the size and reach of federal government and getting the HELL out of our way!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Slippy said:


> You are right Sasq my boy!
> 
> But I was hoping that by looking after US, that our elected officials will look after us by reducing taxes, reducing the size and reach of federal government and getting the HELL out of our way!


Slippy is obviously into the burbon again! :vs_smirk:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> You are right Sasq my boy!
> 
> But I was hoping that by looking after US, that *our elected officials will look after us by reducing taxes, reducing the size and reach of federal government and getting the HELL out of our way!*


So let it be written, so let it be done! :violent:


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> I don't want the government to do a damned thing beyond what it is supposed to do.
> 
> I want the American people to learn the enumerated powers of the Congress and the President. Demand that they do those things and nothing more. To my feeble mind, anything else is treason against the constitution.


Your first sentence summed up my entire philosophy about government. For that reason, my go to default is that I will never support any program that increases the size, power and / or scope of government. It does not matter what program, set of laws, or new agency that the government says will benefit you, you can rest assured it will not. At this stage in history there is nothing, absolutely nothing that the government can or is willing to do for you that cannot be used against you.

Conveying that message the wrong way has caused irreparable harm to me, but Denton's first statement is the summation of what I believe and it is the first point of ideology you should consider adopting if you happen to be a part of the posterity of the founders. Who might they be?

The descendants of the founders of the United States of America are Christians of the white race who came from a people that developed a core set of beliefs that include, but are not limited to the principal idea that man is born with inherent, natural, absolute, *unalienable*, God given, irrevocable Rights. These Rights are bestowed upon man by his Creator and are above the jurisdiction of man made laws. It is when we tamper with that foundational principle that we reverse the natural order of things and make man's law greater than that of the laws of nature and nature's God.

The government cannot give you anything that it does not first take from you. Therefore, if you cut out the middle man (government) that is between you and your Creator whenever it's possible, there is no symptom that you cannot address that will not prove to be more effective, less costly, and does not end in a threat to your Liberty and Freedom should you adopt that one default. Never support any increase in the size, power and / or scope of government. There are only three things that the United States government does well: deliver mail, collect taxes and maintain a standing army. Outside of that ANYTHING the government does can be done in the private sector cheaper, more efficiently and more effectively, and without as many risks to the public Liberties.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Your first sentence summed up my entire philosophy about government. For that reason, my go to default is that I will never support any program that increases the size, power and / or scope of government. It does not matter what program, set of laws, or new agency that the government says will benefit you, you can rest assured it will not. At this stage in history there is nothing, absolutely nothing that the government can or is willing to do for you that cannot be used against you.
> 
> Conveying that message the wrong way has caused irreparable harm to me, but Denton's first statement is the summation of what I believe and it is the first point of ideology you should consider adopting if you happen to be a part of the posterity of the founders. Who might they be?
> 
> ...


 Think about it for a moment. What you said should be taught in every school in the country, but those schools are pumping out little socialists, instead. The parents are either in agreement with the schools or are apathetic to the situation.


----------



## r4fthrs45 (Jan 25, 2019)

Slippy said:


> When will the government look after US?


The short answer is NEVER. The government is to never to be trusted or expected to serve our interests. We must always be self sufficient and ever vigilant. We must always work to control its scope and breadth of control and limit its power.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

DAMN I LOVE YOU GUYS...
No, serio, you guys are awesome, and it shows.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> DAMN I LOVE YOU GUYS...
> No, serio, you guys are awesome, and it shows.


Don't forget, you are one of us.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

All I want from the government is to be left alone.
And to be repaid ALL the Social Security money they took from me at gunpoint every payday starting in 1964.


----------

